
The Four Possible Timelines for Life to Return to Normal - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2020/03/coronavirus-social-distancing-over-back-to-normal/608752/
======
bch132
What happened to The Atlantic!? How did they forget to add "five years,
because Trump!!!"?

